# colarinho



## Vanda

Meninos e meninas,

Estou tentando explicar a um _hispanohablante_  o que é colarinho. Nem as palavras que encontrei nos dicionários nem minha tentativa ajudaram muito. Alguém me socorre com a palavra certa em espanhol?

colarinho - cuello , mas ele me disse que isso é gola 
collarín - ortopédico, coleira, etc. (não é isso)

A definição em português:
Gola de pano cosida ou adaptada à camisa, em volta do decote. 

Obrigada,

Vanda


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Meninos e meninas,
> 
> Estou tentando explicar a um _hispanohablante_ o que é colarinho. Nem as palavras que encontrei nos dicionários nem minha tentativa ajudaram muito. Alguém me socorre com a palavra certa em espanhol?
> 
> colarinho - cuello , mas ele me disse que isso é gola
> collarín - ortopédico, coleira, etc. (não é isso)
> 
> A definição em português:
> Gola de pano cosida ou adaptada à camisa, em volta do decote.
> 
> Obrigada,
> 
> Vanda


 
Mas Vanda: gola e colarinho são a mesma coisa. A diferença é que colarinho se refere à camisa, ao passo que gola é o termo geral. Não será assim?
JC


----------



## Vanda

hihihi! Foi exatamente isso que eu disse a ele: homens não entendem a diferença.  
Gola é gola (ótima explicação  ),  colarinho é apenas aquele círculo em volta do pescoço onde se enrola a gravata, se é que consigo me explicar...


----------



## magdala

Boa noite!
Pois é Vanda cuello é cuello, seja da camisa ou do vestido.
saudações


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mas você está falando de gola, não é? E o colarinho?


----------



## magdala

qual é a diferença? estamos a falar de camisa, não é? sinceramente não conheço outro nome. Pelo menos não estou lembrada de mais nada, mas continuo a investigar na net...


----------



## nusa

Oi!
Aquí en castelano cuello es cuello, la misma palabra para las dos cosas. 
Cuello para cuello (creo que en portugués también se puede decir pescoço)
Cuello también para "cuello de la camisa".

Saludos.


----------



## magdala

Descubrí algumas coisas interesantes:
*tirilla *
*s.f. *En una camisa, tira de tela que une el cuello al escote o que remata este si no tiene cuello 

*gorguera *
*s.f. *Adorno que se ponía alrededor del cuello y que generalmente estaba hecho de tela plegada o rizada SINÓNIMO: _gola _
ETIMOLOGÍA: Del latín _gurga_ (garganta).
Dicc. Clave.
________________
neste site, sob o título de Camisas, descubrí que existe varios tipos de golas:
Hay una sorprendente variedad de estilos en camisas de vestir para hombres - cuello de Oxford, cuello de etiqueta, cuello directo, amplio cuello, puños franceses, etc. Los cuellos de Oxford, con el botón abajo, son los más informales; Además, las corbatas van mejor con los cuellos sin botón. ..


----------



## sara_gdleon

en espeñol sigue siendo cuello para todo, se especifíca que tipo de cuello: cuello redondo, cuello cuadrado, cuello V, etc. pero se dice cuello, tanto para camisa, como camiseta, como vestido, etc


----------



## olivinha

E depois que Vanda finalmente consegue que su colega entenda o que é um colarinho, vão a um bar comemorar, pedem um chopp, e para a surpresa do _hispanohablante_, o garçom pergunta:
- Com o sem colarinho?
O


----------



## magdala

Te refieres a la sal en el borde del vaso, no?



sara_gdleon said:


> en espeñol sigue siendo cuello para todo, se especifíca que tipo de cuello: cuello redondo, cuello cuadrado, cuello V, etc. pero se dice cuello, tanto para camisa, como camiseta, como vestido, etc


Estoy de acuerdo sara en lo que conciene al habla coloquial entre gente que no entiende nada de costura, pero seguro que los estilistas, sastres y modistas, usarán nombres específicos para cada parte del cuello, no crees?
saludos


----------



## olivinha

magdala said:


> Te refieres a la sal en el borde del vaso, no?


Não, à (quantidade de) espuma que se acumula na superfície ao verter-se a bebida no copo. 
O


----------



## magdala

AH! de acuerdo, no tenía ni idea!


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Meninos e meninas,
> Estou tentando explicar a um _hispanohablante_ o que é colarinho. Nem as palavras que encontrei nos dicionários nem minha tentativa ajudaram muito. Alguém me socorre com a palavra certa em espanhol?


 
Estive pensando: acho que colarinho em espanhol es _cuello de camisa _(creio que não há uma palavra mais específica).

Estou esperando a resposta de um espanhol que vai trabalhar de colarinho. Assim que a obtiver, editarei este post.

O


----------



## magdala

olivinha said:


> Estive pensando: acho que colarinho em espanhol es _cuello de camisa _(creio que não há uma palavra mais específica).
> 
> Estou esperando a resposta de um espanhol que vai trabalhar de colarinho. Assim que a obtiver, editarei este post.
> 
> O


Vai trabalhar de colarinho? ou de fato e gravata?


----------



## olivinha

magdala said:


> Vai trabalhar de colarinho? ou de fato e gravata?


 
Sim, quis dizer de terno e gravata. 
A minha intenção ao utilizar _trabalhar de colarinho_ era fazer um trocadilho com _trabalhador sem colarinho_ (blue collar x white collar). 
Acho que não funcionou, né?


----------



## magdala

a minha dúvida era se tinhas usado o termo colarinho para fazer um trocadilho ou se efectivamente é assim que os brasileiros falam. Agora está esclarecido. "brigado"


----------



## olivinha

olivinha said:


> Estive pensando: acho que colarinho em espanhol es _cuello de camisa _(creio que não há uma palavra mais específica).
> 
> Estou esperando a resposta de um espanhol que vai trabalhar de colarinho. Assim que a obtiver, editarei este post.
> 
> O


 
Acabo de receber a resposta e, segundo este Spanish white-collar worker, em espanhol colarinho é _cuello de camisa_. Confirmamos com Victorio & Lucchino?


----------



## Vanda

Valeu Olie e meninas!  Como eu suspeitava, o espanhol não tem, então, as duas designações que temos no português, uma para cada parte específica.


----------

